# Upholstering



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope Two Knots can help or anyone with experience.

I'm recovering a small chair. In the last I used those cardboard strips to get a neat edge, then nailed the edge with brass nails or tacks.

This time I have cardboard strips which came with tacks adhered to the strips. I'm wondering if these are easier to use or not.

Thanks


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what we use; works great.


----------



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

Providing comfortable seating options in the office lobby or living room is the upholstered lounge chair. Styles in this collection range from classic to contemporary.


----------

